# R34 photoshoot



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Some photos on last weeks photoshoot


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Very nice car


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

oh, and not my car just my photos :wavey:


----------



## PcT GTR Mad (Nov 5, 2005)

Whhoowwww... (Remember Neo?) opcorn: 

I love the first one, Dino has an opponent here, for sure. :bowdown1: 

But, can you tell me the usefulness of the "broken" front splitter ?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Fantasic shots. Love 4 and 5


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Great photographs and a lovely looking R34


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

really good photo there mate, lovely lookin car too, nicely done.

James.


----------



## supra Dan (Apr 12, 2006)

stunning pictures


----------



## vase (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice pictures juhiss! I saw this car last weekend and talked with the owner. Stunning car and a very rare sight in Finland. Actually this was the first bnr34 I have ever seen in the flesh. :bowdown1: 

If someday these can be registered in Finland I will be getting one for sure.


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

wow, awesome photos. whats the deal with the chopped up diffuser or is it aftermarket? what camera do you use?


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Lovely photos:thumbsup: would like to see pic #4 with the rear lights on and pic #5 just looks evil


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Very nice car mate..... i love the rims


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

skylife said:


> wow, awesome photos. whats the deal with the chopped up diffuser or is it aftermarket? what camera do you use?


Thnks mates! I have Canon 20D.

ps. Dino is god i´m just tourist


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet pix and top effort on the R!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Great car, Great pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Baz-GTR (Apr 11, 2007)

Awesome pictures, very nice indeed! Love the 2nd one.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Here´s couple new ones...


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Excellent stuff as usual. The Boy can capture pixels just right :thumbsup:
And what a lucky git this babys owner is... hello Tuuve! :wavey:


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Great shots, I really like those ENKEI wheels on your car.


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice R34 and cool pic's


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

u have any idea what front lip is that. 2 piece and where can i get them


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

I love the angle on this picture:

http://www.alien2nrs.com/juhis/tuuve_r34/IMG_9485_web.jpg

Very beautiful R34.


----------



## Tuuve (Sep 24, 2008)

Didn't even remember that juhiss had added pictures about my R34 on this forum, so my comments are year and a half after the latest 

Anyway the car in the pictures is mine, and big thanks to juhiss for the great pictures. 
Thank you also for the complements about the cars appearence, even though it has changed quite a lot after pictures shown in this thread.

For the wonderers about the broken front diffusor, yes, it's was once a broken front diffusor. It was broken during shipping to Finland, and the pieces and shapes were used for the mould, from the spoilers/splitters were done.
So unfortunately, or luckily (depending on the point of view) those are custom pieces, and cannot be bought from any firm.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Heh quite old thread Tuuve  we have to take some new photos when you get your engine back in and running :flame:

btw: those old pics are all here: molsa.pictures.fi - Nissan Skyline BNR34


----------



## Tuuve (Sep 24, 2008)

juhiss said:


> Heh quite old thread Tuuve  we have to take some new photos when you get your engine back in and running :flame:


Well, better later than never.
I should be coming to Finland on Eastern, so we could get together than and you could do some magic with your camera.

Here's a couple of pictures taken by me, nothing compared to juhisss photos. But something to show how the car looks thesedays.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Old thread, but lets post some new photos. 





































more:
molsa.pictures.fi


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Stunning! :flame: very cool pictures!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks so angry here..!


----------



## Tuuve (Sep 24, 2008)

I have to thank juhiss once more for the great pictures he has taken  
Some of the his pictures were also on finnish tuningmagazine Tuning.fi, which had an article about the car.


----------



## graham1987 (Jul 29, 2010)

Stunning car buddy, I want your wheels!


----------



## Tuuve (Sep 24, 2008)

graham1987 said:


> Stunning car buddy, I want your wheels!


Those Enkei-wheels are for sale (the car has new wheels now), so just come and get them 
(if someone is seriously interested, just PM me)


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Tuuve said:


> Those Enkei-wheels are for sale (the car has new wheels now), so just come and get them
> (if someone is seriously interested, just PM me)



Voi vittu ku tonki ois tienny tos joku aika sit ni oisin ostanu ne  Pistä yv:nä hinta =)


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Kadir said:


> Looks so angry here..!


+1. Looks badass!


----------



## D1stylz (Aug 13, 2010)

Such a stance i like it


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Lovely GTR.....


----------



## exigepete (Aug 15, 2010)

Great pics!


----------

